# Thegiornalisti - Riccione. Audio e Video.



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2017)

Dopo il successo di "Pamplona" con il rapper Fabri Fibra, è stato pubblicato il nuovo singolo dei *Thegiornalisti*, band indie pop romana capitanata dal cantante Tommaso Paradiso autore del tormentone estivo "L'esercito del selfie" di Takagi e Ketra. Il brano si chiama "*Riccione*" e si candida ad essere uno dei pezzi tormentoni di questa estate 2017. Il videoclip ha già ricevuto 5 milioni di visualizzazioni.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2017)

Oscenità a palate, sembra un pezzo da spot pubblicitario del cornetto Algida. E questi si atteggiano a gruppo "impegnato". 
L'unica cosa buona sono le gnocche nel video.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

vi piacciono ??


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma chi sono questi?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Luglio 2017)

la cosa peggiore che sia mai capitata alla musica italiana.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Luglio 2017)

Che poi io non capisco tra tutti i nomi possibili e immaginabili che uno può scegliere per una band qual è il processo intellettivo - decisionale che ti porta a scegliere THEGIORNALISTI??!?!? Cioè, io mi immagino questi seduti in cerchio a discutere sulla scelta del nome:
- "Mmm, come ********* ci vogliamo chiamare, aspetta un po'....Che ne dite di "I Lupacchiotti di Guidonia"?
-"naaaaaa, troppo banale. Io direi più qualcosa tipo "Lavanderia Superwash di Marcodoppido Rosario & C. sas".
-"troppo elaborato",
- "ok, allora fammece pensà n'attimo...SPE' FERMI TUTTI, ECCOLO. CE LL'HO REGA': THE GIORNALISTI"
- "UAAAAAAAAAAAAAA' GENIOOO! GRANDE REGà SPACCAMO TUTTO!!"


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Che poi io non capisco tra tutti i nomi possibili e immaginabili che uno può scegliere per una band qual è il processo intellettivo - decisionale che ti porta a scegliere THEGIORNALISTI??!?!? Cioè, io mi immagino questi seduti in cerchio a discutere sulla scelta del nome:
> - "Mmm, come ********* ci vogliamo chiamare, aspetta un po'....Che ne dite di "I Lupacchiotti di Guidonia"?
> -"naaaaaa, troppo banale. Io direi più qualcosa tipo "Lavanderia Superwash di Marcodoppido Rosario & C. sas".
> -"troppo elaborato",
> ...



 

A me fa pena più che altro che questi si spaccino per band indie quando di indie non c'hanno proprio un cazoz, è la nuova frontiera delle band/artisti pop, loro come Levante che si mascherano dietro sta etichetta "indie" per non ammettere che fanno pop come tutti gli altri e per passare come alternativi. E fanno entrambi ******


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A me fa pena più che altro che questi si spaccino per band indie quando di indie non c'hanno proprio un cazoz, è la nuova frontiera delle band/artisti pop, loro come Levante che si mascherano dietro sta etichetta "indie" per non ammettere che fanno pop come tutti gli altri e per passare come alternativi. E fanno entrambi ******


Il termine "indie" deve sparire, in quanto non è un genere, ma ormai è un ridicolo termine-etichetta abusato dai gruppetti di accattoni per mascherarsi, sembrare alternativi ed attirare quelle piccole masse "radical-chic" che la vera musica neanche sanno cos'è, però vogliono sembrare diversi dagli ascoltatori semplici perchè fa figo. Ma in realtà, come dici tu, fanno la stessa solfa di tutti gli altri cantanti commerciali che si sentono in radio. 

A sto punto pure io che non so suonare mi reputo indie, così magari attiro qualche ascoltatore "impegnato"


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo di "Pamplona" con il rapper Fabri Fibra, è stato pubblicato il nuovo singolo dei *Thegiornalisti*, band indie pop romana capitanata dal cantante Tommaso Paradiso autore del tormentone estivo "L'esercito del selfie" di Takagi e Ketra. Il brano si chiama "*Riccione*" e si candida ad essere uno dei pezzi tormentoni di questa estate 2017. Il videoclip ha già ricevuto 5 milioni di visualizzazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Sono scaduti tantissimo.
I primi pezzi che hanno fatto mi piacevano, poi sono diventati la solita robaccia commerciale


----------



## Heaven (30 Luglio 2017)

Non li ho mai seguiti perché non mi piace l'indie, ma comunque i The Giornalisti non sono né questi ne quelli di Pamplona. Queste sono canzoni fatte per essere passate in radio. In generale non sono per niente male come gruppo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non li ho mai seguiti perché non mi piace l'indie, ma comunque i The Giornalisti non sono né questi ne quelli di Pamplona. Queste sono canzoni fatte per essere passate in radio. In generale non sono per niente male come gruppo.



Loro sono tutto fuorché Indie . Intendo nel puro significato della parola , loro sono Pop che suona indie perche oggi essere hipster radical chic di sinistra è moda .


----------



## kYMERA (31 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Loro sono tutto fuorché Indie . Intendo nel puro significato della parola , loro sono Pop che suona indie perche oggi essere hipster radical chic di sinistra è moda .



Che vuol dire suona Indie?
Indie non è un genere musicale.


----------

